# I told Otto that he'd be getting "snipped" soon...



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

This was all he said:


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

hmm, why does this forum always cut pictures off?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Your picture got snipped !! Lucky Otto !!  

Your pic size is too big for this forum, you need to downsize them a little.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Priceless! :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: I love dogs. That look is classic!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

funny.... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: That face is price less.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

That is great!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

too funny........


----------

